# Klassendiagramm



## bubbles (2. Aug 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe im Anhang ein Objektdiagramm und das dazugehörige Klassendiagramm hochgeladen. Die Aufgabe war es das Objektdiagramm in das Klassendiagramm umzuwandeln, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz wie man auf die Lösung kommt. Wie man auf die Klassen kommt weiß ich, aber ich hätte gesagt, dass BasicSensor und CompoundSensor direkt von SensorArray erben. Woher weiß man also das davor eine abstrakte Klasse eingefügt werden muss? Und wie kann man bestimmen, ob man eine Aggregations- und/oder Kompositionsbeziehung einfügen muss? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
LG Bubbles


----------



## JavaMeister (2. Aug 2014)

Ein Haus und eine Wohnung ist eine Immobilie. 

Aber eine Reihe von Immobilien ist eben eine Komposition aus Häusern und Wohnungen.

Unterschied zwischen Aggregation und Komposition kann man ergoogeln.


----------

